# 80 Late Model Tanks Puzzle



## 54/102 CEF (11 Mar 2009)

The recent CLS media clips on 80 late model Leopards unaval to him inn Afghanistan hints at NATO really doesn't have an iron fist for ground forces. We once talked about the NATO Pool of C17 Class Aircraft - where is the NATO Pool of Armour? Why are we even worrying about jazzing them up at 202 Workshop?

However you spin it - its national pork barrelling thoughout NATO that gets in the way of an integrated effect on the ground whereever we deploy.


----------



## geo (11 Mar 2009)

With the Leo2s we already have in Afghanistan, we are some of the better armed ground forces in theatre... who woulda thought?  Then again, we only have 1 sqn of Tanks out there - 20 tanks that were borrowed from the Germans - to be replaced from the 100 Leo2s we bought from Holland.  100-20=80 tanks refered to by CLS.

Unless we were planning to send more Armoured crewmen to Afghanistan, those 80 tanks won't be seeing much service overseas in the near future.


----------

